# 16 weeks accurate? 3D & 2D pics. Help me confirm, please!



## Isme

So we had an elective ultrasound yesterday and found out that we are (hopefully) expecting a little GIRL. We are over the moon! However, I'm seeing stuff about early scans NOT being as accurate as I'd thought, and that often a girl is predicted then later turns out to be a boy. I know that sometimes those mistakes are made because the tech will say girl merely because they can't spot any boy parts, but is it sometimes wrong when they manage to spot specific girl parts? We saw numerous times that there were three perfect white lines between the baby's legs-- and nothing else. I just can't help but worry a bit, though.

Obviously we would love the baby if it turned out to be a boy, too. We are just excited for another girl and our youngest daughter was SO emotional and thrilled. I'd like to prepare her just in case it's wrong. LOL

I'm uploading the two potty-shots they gave us, as well as three 3D pictures that kinda show the bits. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







images_20.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 76









images_16.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 67









images_5.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 57









images_11.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 51









images_6.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 56


----------



## DobbyForever

Looks really girlie to me. I can only think of one friend atm who they said girl at 16 then bit at 20, but her 16 week was a bit of a toss up imho


----------



## Isme

Thanks, Dobby! That's kinda what I was wondering. From what I've seen a lot of times people are told girl at 16 weeks... and then it turns boy by the next ultrasound (and that it isn't often the other way around), but I've been curious about what kind if potty shots these people are seeing to wrongly confirm girl at the early scans. I mean, the three lines look pretty clear to me. However, I've seen some "girl" potty shots where that area just looks blank with no visible bits either way. I'm wondering if those are the ones that sometimes turn into boys, or if three lines really can be misleading?


----------



## DobbyForever

The I don't get the three line thing but with the potty shot it is such a difference with or without a willy. Did you get a potty shot during the advanced scan? I found those you can really see the winky if it's there


----------



## Isme

In the 3D scan? You can kind of see that area in the pictures I shared above, but it's not really clear. From what I've read, that's supposed to be less accurate for gender determination (especially at this really early stage) because things look more swollen and lumpy. I mean, I see some bumps in the 3D pictures, but nothing that I would classify as clearly being a penis. Three lines next to each other on the 2D scan is supposed to be clearly girl because shows the two outer labia (two outside lines) and the swollen clitoral area in the center (third line in the middle). In other words: a classic hamburger. :lol:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Look all girly to me! Sometimes I can't tell but your little growing girl has the three bright white lines that I know to look for, congratulations:)


----------



## Isme

Thank you!!! I've been spending a lot of time looking for "wrong gender" pictures trying to convince myself that this is a GIRL and not a mistake... But most people just have horror stories to tell (without pictures to share) so that's not helping. Lol


----------



## Sweety21

Isme, the first pic definitely looks like girl to me. But, all the other are not very clear to me. I was wondering how comw they do 3d scan so early there? I had my scan in 25th week when water is half and everything&#12288;is clearly visible. Also, the potty shot where I can see my baby definitely has a willy.


----------



## Isme

The three 3D/4D pictures aren't for gender determination. They just do a sneak peek in 3D for fun. I included them, because I don't know what the genitals should look in 3D at this stage. From what I have heard, the 3D pictures are terrible for determining gender this early and all gender scans are done in 2D (even at keepsake 3D offices like the one I went to)... I really just included them for fun and to see if anyone had some insight as what is normal to see in a 3D pic at this stage. I mean, I see some lumps in the genital region, but I know everything is swollen and puffy at this stage, so obviously I'm hoping that's all it is. I've never seen a boy scan in person, so I don't know what a real penis would look like at a 16 week 3D scan. :lol:


----------



## DobbyForever

I may be thinking of a later 3D scan. Someone posted theirs a while ago and it was like hello penis.


----------



## Sweety21

I see. I agree, that region definitely looks swollen and it still can go either way. But, normal scan is kinda giving it away. I hope you get what you wish for. And not get surprised at birth. If it makes you feel any better have a look at my 3Dscan. It's way further than your's but, still just for reference
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3286.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Isme

DobbyForever said:


> I may be thinking of a later 3D scan. Someone posted theirs a while ago and it was like hello penis.



LOL! I think the later ones can be more obvious. The earlier ones may be more obvious if there is a penis too. I don't see a glaringly obvious penis in mine, but every thing looks so weird. I'm choosing believe that the super girly 2D image is enough to be convincing of this baby lacking a penis. I just found a "wrong gender at ultrasound" thread on Ingender and I read all 43 pages. In the end, I was relieved to find that most of the mis-gendered potty shots were kinda unclear to begin with. I'm sure there are cases of lines as clear mine that have turned into "turtles", but I didn't see any obvious examples in that thread. The ones that looked close were still not the best shots, with the legs being too close together, etc. My baby was fairly spread eagle and none of us saw any dangly bits-- so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :D


----------



## Isme

Sweety21 said:


> I see. I agree, that region definitely looks swollen and it still can go either way. But, normal scan is kinda giving it away. I hope you get what you wish for. And not get surprised at birth. If it makes you feel any better have a look at my 3Dscan. It's way further than your's but, still just for reference

Thanks for sharing! In the 2D it did seem fairly obvious that it was a girl. The tech never mentioned anything about the genitals in the 3D scan, but I think that's because they never use them for gender determination. I just got a little paranoid after hearing so many "surprise gender" stories and I began scrutinizing the 3d scan photos since you can kinda see her bottom. I should known better than to do that. If the experts can't use that info, what makes me think that I could? LOL

It definitely looks like you've got a total boy on your hands. How far along were you?


----------



## Sweety21

Lol. We all have that moments Isme. After receiving this so obvious penis shot I still was scrutinizing the video I received for confirmation. Mr Google was tortured too. Lol. 
I was exactly 25weeks for this one. This was not gender determination just for facial details but, I requested tech to look and tell me if she can.

My boy gave me hard time knowing who he was. At 20weens scan doctor could'nt determine whether he was he or she. First it looked like girl and later we kinda saw his bits. But, Doctor chose to determine it accurately at 25weeks.


----------



## Mrs.R

Hi Isme!

Looks like a little girl to me! Looks similar to mine at 16 weeks. I found looking at the screen and bubs kicking it's legs around (no willy in sight!) much more reassuring than the blurry pic they gave me afterwards though. I get my 20 week scan (I'll be 19 weeks) in a week and I cannot wait for confirmation it's a girl - fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed I think most cases are unclear so if she was spread eagle/the three lines were there I'm thinking you are in the clear :)


----------



## Isme

Just to update, I've had two medical ultrasounds since this (and will have another in a couple weeks) and they've both confirmed girl. So I think I'm almost ready to believe it. I bought my first girly outfit last week, as a matter of fact. LOL


----------



## Sweety21

Aww, Congratulations Isme. Glad you could clear it out. I love dressing baby gals alot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay! Congrats on breaking the seal on girly outfits!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

